# Lawyer for Game Violations - Hill Country



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi all - 
Does anyone know of a lawyer in or around Austin that has experience with Game Law violations? 
I was given a ticket for an Under 13" Buck that I intend to fight.

It was a cull buck and the "sprouted antler" came out of the base of the head, not off the main beam.

Thanks!


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

*pics*


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see why you would want to fight that. Good luck!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting. Looks like an unbranched antler to me. I'm with you on fighting this one. Did you cape that skull out to better define the 2 separate points of growth by chance? 

Cool / Unique deer for sure. Good Luck.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Yea... for a game warden to give you a ticket over that is ridiculous. Unless you were cussing him out or being a complete jerk to him about it, there is no reason to punish you for that.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Fight it! Did he take the buck from you. If you win, ask for it back (edible condition)!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You should get a medal for taking that out of the herd......


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I have to agree with you on fighting that one. 

Some genes just need to be taken out of the pool. I see two unbranched antlers.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Should be an easy win on your part. I had a similar question to our local warden except the two mains were branched and he had a third unbranched antler coming out. He said that as long as they are separate pedestals then it is a legal buck.


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

If you should go as far as trial,get a jury trial .


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Contact head GW for the area, explain situation and include picture. Tell them you would like to get this cleared up if possible without going to court. If not contact JP with same info.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

You can say that it should have been taken out the gene pool, etc., but that doesn't give you free free reign to break the law doing it.

But there was almost no way to see that tiny point coming out of the side of the skull even if you shot it at 20 yards.

There are exception to the law at should be handled in the field by a warden. For example shooting an 8pt. deer that turns out to be an antlered doe. It happens.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dude must have been having a really bad day or you ticked him off something fierce.



BBCAT said:


> Contact head GW for the area, *explain situation *and include picture. Tell them you would like to get this cleared up if possible without going to court. If not contact JP with same info.


*explain that he's got an idiot warden that needs to go back to training.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a ticket sometime back for removing a wing from duck breast at a camper (not home address) when we had plans to place them in marinade immediately (literally inside the camper) and cook them that night. Warden told me since the skillet wasn't hot and that camper wasn't my address on my license I couldn't remove the wings.

Took my ticket and wrote a letter to the DA, showed for my court date, and the ticket was dismissed since the camper and dinner that night was the final destination. You can always take that route and not include a layer. Simply state what the law is any why you believe you were within it, let the DA/JP sort it out.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

This is why Game Wardens get such a bad rep sometime. You should not have been ticketed for that buck.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this is total BS on the GW's point and having read the other thread about the lease manager - they've got you if they want it bad enough though ... the law defines - "an unbranched antlered deer is a buck deer with at least one antler that has no more than one point." 

Best of luck. Again ... totally ridiculous. Can't believe that happened.

Just out of curiosity ... can you say who the issuing officer was?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Just out of curiosity ... can you say who the issuing officer was?


Nah don't do that. Thanks.

TH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Nah don't do that. Thanks.
> 
> TH


LOL ... ! Booooooooo ... ! That's probably a good idea actually.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

BBCAT said:


> Contact head GW for the area, explain situation and include picture. Tell them you would like to get this cleared up if possible without going to court. If not contact JP with same info.


x2 ^^^^


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

If I were you I would contact a supervisor in the LE division of TPWD in Austin. Send them the same photos you posted here and explain everything as you have here and see what happens.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

Geez, the point of that law is to protect yearling bucks from harvest, not keep a buck like that. With one unbranched antler, I think you stand a good chance to get that dismissed.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Not to rain on your "parade" but if that branched part is out of the same pedicle as the main beam, then that would be considered a "branched" antler.

I can certainly see the mistake though. I don't think you could have ever seen that branch being as it was by his ear. Just this past season I shot, what I thought, was a mid 20's six point. Turns out it was a seven point. The "seventh point" (1 1/2" long)
branched off and laid about a quarter inch off of the main beam. I watched the buck for about 30 minutes through both my binoculars and my scope but never noticed that little point.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nitroexpress said:


> Geez, the point of that law is to protect yearling bucks from harvest, not keep a buck like that. With one unbranched antler, I think you stand a good chance to get that dismissed.


Agreed. Let's forget about the technicalities for a moment and think about the spirit of the law in the first place. Bucks like that absolutely fit the spirit of the law.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Just got a response from a friend who happens to be a GW
Said the ticket was BS


----------



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

If you join Law Shield- which is a insurance agency designed for people what have their LTC you can join their Hunters Shield. They will represent you for game violations. Its less than $20 to be a member.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

But probably not post issuance of a violation. If already a member, I can see that benefit.


hjm said:


> If you join Law Shield- which is a insurance agency designed for people what have their LTC you can join their Hunters Shield. They will represent you for game violations. Its less than $20 to be a member.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

What ever happened on this ticket?


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

DEXTER said:


> What ever happened on this ticket?


X2


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

DCUnger said:


> X2


His other post says court date is the 17th. 
Sure hope they dismiss it and give the boy his antlers!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

sharksurfer66 said:


> His other post says court date is the 17th.
> Sure hope they dismiss it and give the boy his antlers!


And the other two their sign...


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Well?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Earth calling Fanatic31.....Earth calling Finatic31


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Maybe he is in solitary confinement.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess they put him away for life. I hear they want to keep the genetics weird in that area.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He was on here yesterday so I don't know why he's not finishing his saga.


TH


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Maybe there is nothing to tell yet


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Maybe there is nothing to tell yet


The court date has passed. At minimum there is a new court date.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope he didnâ€™t skip out... warrant issued for arrest. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Probably got a lawyer and a re-set.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

That GW is taking him out looking for a replacement deer!


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

This is kind of like Dallas. Who shot JR don't leave us in suspense!!!


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry guys - not trying to be evasive - Almost resolved - will update ASAP - kinda of the opinion that "the less said the better" for the moment- small town politics


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

Quick question though - IF YOU KNOW FOR FACT - Does the GW HAVE to keep the actual head in a freezer to produce as evidence if it went to trial or does he just keep pictures and throw the head away?

i.e. - for those of you who know a GW, could you please ask


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes, they would be required to preserve the evidence.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Any updates? Hope eveything went in your favor.


----------

